# Canon 70D Reaction



## Robboesan (Jun 29, 2013)

My Problems with the Canon 70D


----------



## Macintosh Sauce (Jun 29, 2013)

He mad. LOL


----------



## ecka (Jun 29, 2013)

Robboesan said:


> My Problems with the Canon 70D



What's wrong with you?


----------



## BPLOL (Jun 29, 2013)

He's a hater.

Did the same thing with 6D.

We will all be using and loving our cameras, and he still will be hating.


----------



## LuCoOc (Jun 29, 2013)

Haters gonna hate, my shutter's gonna click, that's it!

And by the way... it's not yet officially announced!


----------



## unfocused (Jun 29, 2013)

This goofball suckered me in with his first video. I'm not going to boost his You Tube marketing efforts by watching more of his silly rants.


----------



## firebreatherboy (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah. Su*k, Fu*k!!! that's the same thing this guy said when the 7D came And when the 6D came out.
No one is forcing people like him to Buy this "holy shit" he's talking about. If he can buy anything better, go n buy. that's it.

By the way, he su*cks!!!


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2013)

Stop whining ... and clean-up your room. ;D


----------



## tombu (Jun 29, 2013)

Potato>this video ;D


----------



## reactionart (Jun 29, 2013)

First of all how can anyone take this guy seriously when he can't even give any constructive criticism without swearing. I seriously stopped the video after 20 secs. We haven't even seen sample images yet and this guy is already complaining about it. Freaking trolls man, trolls...


----------



## jrista (Jun 29, 2013)

tombu said:


> Potato>this video ;D



BTW, yeah, this guy is a total whiny-bitch hater. I just love it how everyone ignores the fact that technology improves over time. Funny shit. And, so is this:


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Jun 30, 2013)

It hasn't even been announced and he's hating like he's had it for 5 years now 
Some people will do anything to get attention. Spend more time learning about photography than judging camera specs etc. After all, it's how you use the camera..


----------



## whothafunk (Jun 30, 2013)

this video makes me want to drive a railroad spike through my testicles


----------



## G-V (Jun 30, 2013)

lol what a troll


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 30, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> There's a little bit o' hate in the video, but nearly everything he says is accurate or likely so. There seems to be a lot more hate right here in the posts. Fanboys, stop coming to Canon's defense. It needs to innovate by getting rid of the color vomit and crappy noise performance of its APS-C sensors. It needs to do better.



If you hate it, don't buy it. Simple enough for me... What he'd done wrong is that he judged 70D already without even waiting for at least one single review. Of course, Canon did fail repeatedly the all-I-wanted-is-DR crowd, but at least let's give Canon a chance. Pre-judgement is such a bad thing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2013)

But leaping to conclusions and using foul language is so much more fun. Well, it was before I grew up, anyway. :


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 30, 2013)

I might have learned something from watching that... is it true that wifi won't work in a Magnesium alloy frame? 

Having said that... it was worthless. I thought battery performance in the 60D was outstanding, and if the 70D is 80% of that... it will also be outstanding. But yall are right, this is worthless. I did like that he said that the 70D was announced by Canon... um... no...


----------



## koolman (Jun 30, 2013)

Why is such fowl language trash allowed on this site ?

There is no insight/experience or information in this video ? He reads the spec and curses ?


----------



## photo212 (Jun 30, 2013)

koolman said:


> Why is such fowl language trash allowed on this site ?
> 
> There is no insight/experience or information in this video ? He reads the spec and curses ?


Free speech, even foul language should be permitted; however, appropriate warnings should be given that such language is used. 

Foul language is a sign of those without proper education. They cannot make an impact with normal vocabulary, so they resort to cursing. It speaks volume about the speaker and less about the message. I'm unswayed but a curse-filled rant than I might have been with an educated discussion.


----------



## photo212 (Jun 30, 2013)

dilbert said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I might have learned something from watching that... is it true that wifi won't work in a Magnesium alloy frame?
> ...


It does not matter where the radio is located. It matters where the antenna is located.

But I believe the fear of another Rebel by another name is continuing. I will gladly forgo WIFI and GPS for something that will hold up to the abuse I give my camera bodies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2013)

dilbert said:


> He's been watching Canon bring out "new" cameras and is realising that Canon just deliver warmed up vomit each time a new camera is announced.



For being 'warmed up vomit' the 1D X and 5DIII take pretty good pictures.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 30, 2013)

he does not only have problem with canon, but also nikon. my best guess is that he is trying to earn money based on number of video watchers... that is quite a smart kid if my guess is right!


----------



## Tanja (Jun 30, 2013)

today you only need to be a complete idi-t in a crappy one room appartment to get worldwide attention. thank god for youtube. 

there is this other (unbelivable fat and sweaty) guy who rants about computer games all day.
and he is actually making money with this crap.

i mean, there is nothing stupid enough these days that people won´t pay for it.
only thing you need is THE COMPLETE LACK OF SELFRESPECT.
and that´s a common attribute these days...

i noticed "guerilla advertising" for youtube channels on canon rumors too.
strange enough comments about it where removed, but that´s not my problem.

ps: i did not watch this clip... it´s the same BS over and over.


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the guy in the video is the guy who posted this, since his other posts direct people to his rants on the 7D and 6D. Under the "what don't you like about the 6D thread" he posted a link to his 6D rant and wrote "this guy has some pretty good points" or something like that, what a tool.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 30, 2013)

.
Thanks to commenters here for letting me know I don't have to watch this video.

It's incomprehensible to me how you condemn something you haven't seen -- and based on rumors yet!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 30, 2013)

dilbert said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Robboesan said:
> ...


----------



## jrista (Jun 30, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> There's a little bit o' hate in the video, but nearly everything he says is accurate or likely so. There seems to be a lot more hate right here in the posts. Fanboys, stop coming to Canon's defense. It needs to innovate by getting rid of the color vomit and crappy noise performance of its APS-C sensors. It needs to do better.



You seem to fail to realize that no one knows WHAT Canon has done with the 70D sensor yet! You can bitch and moan all you want once we know how it performs...but until then, turning on the hate like this guy did is just ludicrous.


----------



## nicku (Jun 30, 2013)

Robboesan said:


> My Problems with the Canon 70D




loooool fu**ing retard.... ;D


----------



## daveypoo (Jun 30, 2013)

This Canon hater makes me want to get the 70D even more.


----------



## Famateur (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm loving the irony here: Nothing has improved or changed in this guy's video over his last video or the one before. Same attitude, same format -- even the pointless foul language hasn't changed. I expect at least _one _stop better language. 

C'mon, man! Where's the innovation?


----------



## gary (Jun 30, 2013)

With the money he will save from not buying the 70d, he can invest in a cleaner or perhaps someone to teach him the art of presentation


----------



## Drum (Jun 30, 2013)

That was just ridiculous. I just wasted 4 minutes of my life watching it.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 30, 2013)

maybe I'm just numb to it but it's kind of funny to see him get all worked up about it....it's obviously an act to get more hits on youtube. for those of you who are offended by him, I urge you to not take anything personally. don't let some clown on you tube get your blood pumping. I'm not advocating for him. I just wouldn't take him that seriously.

on another note, I'm actually interested to see how the 70d performs. I thought I'd never go back to APS-C but if it has AF during video AND it has kelvin temp white balance, AND decent high ISO performance, I might have a reason to get one for a 2nd angle for videos. I really don't want a T4i/T5i. I'd like to have the same LP-E6 battery in all my cameras, and a swivel screen is very convenient.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 30, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> maybe I'm just numb to it but it's kind of funny to see him get all worked up about it....it's obviously an act to get more hits on youtube. for those of you who are offended by him, I urge you to not take anything personally. don't let some clown on you tube get your blood pumping. I'm not advocating for him. I just wouldn't take him that seriously.
> 
> on another note, I'm actually interested to see how the 70d performs. I thought I'd never go back to APS-C but if it has AF during video AND it has kelvin temp white balance, AND decent high ISO performance, I might have a reason to get one for a 2nd angle for videos. I really don't want a T4i/T5i. I'd like to have the same LP-E6 battery in all my cameras, and a swivel screen is very convenient.



I LOVE the idea of having the same battery for all of my bodies. Instead of buy a spare for the mkiii and a spare for the 60D/70D and spending $60 bucks for each ($120 total), I can buy one for $60 and have three fully charged batteries anytime I am using a 1 body shoot.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 30, 2013)

unfocused said:


> This goofball suckered me in with his first video. I'm not going to boost his You Tube marketing efforts by watching more of his silly rants.


Yeah that's what I thought too after seeing another of his videos, all he wants is get views on his channel by posting controversial videos.
This guy seems to have so many problems with cameras, he'd probably have a wonderful live if he just gave up on photography altogether.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I don't understand your statement - can you clarify what you mean?


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ankorwatt said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I assume he meant that you can just point and lick <--- CLICK! with an iPhone, and it comes out in focus. He hopes that the same would be true of much more expensive cameras like the 5D3 and 1DX.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope this does not turn into another "it's the photographer not the gear" discussion


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> I hope this does not turn into another "it's the photographer not the gear" discussion



You probably just jinxed us! 

BTW, personally I'm a "It's the whole package" kind of guy...its the gear, its the photographer, its the lighting...its everything put together. You can't really have any one without all the others. Doh...


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 1, 2013)

Drum said:


> That was just ridiculous. I just wasted 4 minutes of my life watching it.



Thanks! Saves me those 4 minutes ...


----------



## fstoparmy (Jul 1, 2013)

what a way to build up your views on youtube. Was there anything decent actually said? can i have my 4 minutes back please?


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jul 1, 2013)

I would agree that this guy should have just waited for the camera to be put in the hands of real photographers in everyday use before jumping to conclusions, but the performance of companies of late hasn't been all that spectacular and Canon is not exempt from that judgment. Look at new products like the Xbox One. It seems like these large companies are driven more and more by profit than innovation.


I for one am hoping Canon proves this guy wrong, but if I am to be totally honest, my expectations for any large company these days are fairly low. Canon the ball is in your court. Shut the naysayers up.... PLEASE!


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 1, 2013)

Made the mistake of watching about a minute and a half of this vitriol. Wish I hadn't. At my age I don't have that much time to waste. I'll wait for a review from a photographer. (Even then, I am primarily interested in the 7DII if and when.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jul 1, 2013)

reactionart said:


> First of all how can anyone take this guy seriously when he can't even give any constructive criticism without swearing. I seriously stopped the video after 20 secs. We haven't even seen sample images yet and this guy is already complaining about it. Freaking trolls man, trolls...




What's the difference between "freakin" and "f*ckin"? If you are going to substitute, you might as well use the real thing. That's like people who mistakenly think margarine is better for their body than real butter. By the time your body processes all the imitation garbage that is in margarine, it would be better to have just eaten real butter and exercise accordingly. Using foul language doesn't distract from a point and using substitute words in place of them doesn't validate yours. 


The problem isn't his language but his premature judging of a product that isn't even out yet. Canon may introduce new sensor technology that nullifies all of his arguments about noise. That and only that is his only mistake IMO.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 1, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...


Love it. Haven't watched the video and won't either. But from the looks of the guy I think he should grow up and move from his parents' house and start making his own money. Be a man. Then maybe he will have a more mature view on things.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jul 1, 2013)

photo212 said:


> koolman said:
> 
> 
> > Why is such fowl language trash allowed on this site ?
> ...






Steve Jobs cursed all the time and yet some people thought he was a genius. : 


I don't get how you people equate the use or non-usage of foul language as a representation of a person's intelligence. I know people who sound like very eloquent idiots. They use large words to sound intelligent but have absolutely no substance in what they are saying.


----------



## stefsan (Jul 1, 2013)

> I don't get how you people equate the use or non-usage of foul language as a representation of a person's intelligence. I know people who sound like very eloquent idiots. They use large words to sound intelligent but have absolutely no substance in what they are saying.



How very true


----------



## symmar22 (Jul 1, 2013)

C'mon people it's just one more bored kid who who wants to get some fame, he probably does not even own a camera. The web is full of that kind of stuff, it doesn't mean anything at all. I watched the video for my own education, I mainly ended being sorry for him.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 1, 2013)

Everyone has their own rights to their own opinions... He has the right to overract and be a hater, we have the right to believe he's an idiot... case closed.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 1, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> ...My point is that the past is usually a good indicator to the future. Canon likes to recycle its tech for generations. Nikon, Fuji, etc., have surged ahead with their APS-C cameras...



This statement doesn't seem to have much relationship to reality. In which generation of XXD cameras did Canon recycle its tech? 20D to 30D I guess, but certainly not the 30D to 40D, 40D to 50D, or 50D to 60D. How about XD cameras? I can't find any 1D or 5D generation that shared the same sensor tech as the previous generation. Are you aware of one?

How exactly have Nikon, Fuji etc. "surged ahead" with their APS-C cameras? Nikon seems to be cramming more megapixels into the sensors they are using, but it comes at a price in noise at higher ISOs. Canon's nearly four-year-old 18mp sensor still competes very well. Fuji is doing some interesting things, but again, we are talking marginal improvements rather than surging ahead. 

A more accurate statement would be that after nearly four years, competitors have finally started to catch up to Canon.


----------



## Niki (Jul 1, 2013)

i like this camera will wait till it's out to test...


----------



## Aglet (Jul 1, 2013)

unfocused said:


> A more accurate statement would be that after nearly four years, competitors have finally started to catch up to Canon.



Perhaps more accurate still is that the competitors, especially Sony and their sensors as partnered with Nikon, Pentax and Fuji, have significantly OUTPACED Canon's development in the last 5 yrs.

Canon's DSLRs have provided very good performance, especially at higher ISO since they implemented their CMOS sensor WAY back. However, since the intro of Nikon's D90 about 5 yrs ago, the competition has steadily improved low iso read performance (& hi iso to a perhaps lesser extent) to such a level that Canon now has an obvious handicap in the fixed pattern noise department. 

Whether or not you find this an issue for your own work is not the point, it's just a fact. I'd like a replacement for my 7d that I can also press into high DR landscape use with fewer limitations.

I'm eager to see if Canon has pulled at least the ears of a rabbit out of a hat with the 70D.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> Everyone has their own rights to their own opinions... He has the right to overract and be a hater, we have the right to believe he's an idiot... case closed.



Can we still HOPE they'll sell their gear and move to Nikon, and presumably, Nikon forums.


----------



## UrbanImages (Jul 1, 2013)

This kid is a tool. Camera hasn't been launched yet, at least hate after you have one in your hands!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> ok , is it you or the camera who takes pretty good pictures?
> can I send out a 1dx to take good pictures ?



I'd have to say both. In the past few days, I've been outside shooting snowy egrets and tricolor herons in flight from/over water, closeup shots at a significant distance from land. I've also shot an indoor gymnastics exhibition, fast moving gymnasts in a dimly-lit gymnasium where flash was not permitted. Usable shots from an iPhone in those situations? No. Maybe if I was shooting a simple sunset, the iPhone would do just fine...


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 2, 2013)

jrista said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this does not turn into another "it's the photographer not the gear" discussion
> ...


You might be right. ;D We'll see how long it goes this time ...



jrista said:


> BTW, personally I'm a "It's the whole package" kind of guy...its the gear, its the photographer, its the lighting...its everything put together. You can't really have any one without all the others. Doh...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydog said:
> ...



Let's see...there are xxxxD cameras, xxxD cameras, xxD cameras, 7D, 5-series, and 1-series cameras. Of all those lines, how many have reused sensors? One. Not coincidentally, it's the only line refreshed annually. Think consumers would pay the increased cost to fund development of a new sensor for the xxxD line every year?

Oh, and the T2i has phase detection on the CMOS sensor, right? :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see...there are xxxxD cameras, xxxD cameras, xxD cameras, 7D, 5-series, and 1-series cameras. Of all those lines, how many have reused sensors? One. Not coincidentally, it's the only line refreshed annually. Think consumers would pay the increased cost to fund development of a new sensor for the xxxD line every year?
> ...



My point was that there's no incentive for Canon to (really) update the sensor in a line that's updated every year. Doing so would make no fiscal sense, for them. Reusing sensors does, and passing them down from higher lines to lower lines also makes fiscal sense. They are having no problems selling the cameras using (and reusing) those sensors, and they're making a profit and gaining market share in a time when other companies are reporting losses and/or borrowing heavily. 

Can you tell me with a straight face that you expect Canon to release a Rebel body with a truly new sensor every year? Just to please you? :


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Can you tell me with a straight face that you expect Canon to release a Rebel body with a truly new sensor every year? Just to please you? :


That would be great for consumers (well, at least short term), but bad for investors/share holders. Management probably wouldn't last long with the profits going down.


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for letting me know not to bother watching this video. 

Excessive inappropriate language should not be allowed on this forum.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jul 2, 2013)

I love Canon but......Wake me when the 7DII gets here....


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydog said:
> ...



I would respond, but Neuro has already done a more than sufficient job.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 2, 2013)

No CF card, no new battery, no AF down to -2/-3 EV, old stupid 19 point AF system, small dial on the back = no 70D. Dual Pixel CMOS AF is fine, but the rest ...

Where is the 7D Mark II, the camera between the 5D Mark III and 1Dx or the 1D Xs?

Where is the G1 X replacement?

Where is a professional EOS M camera like the RX1?

Where is the 100-400 IS and 17-40 L replacement?

Where is the 14-24 2.8 L?


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jul 2, 2013)

M.ST said:


> No CF card, no new battery, no AF down to -2/-3 EV, old stupid 19 point AF system, small dial on the back = no 70D. Dual Pixel CMOS AF is fine, but the rest ...
> 
> Where is the 7D Mark II, the camera between the 5D Mark III and 1Dx or the 1D Xs?
> 
> ...



I hear you brother!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 2, 2013)

Ignore that attention-starved guy and his click-bait video. And, oh, IBTL.


----------



## greger (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't look at the video. Sounds like a good call on my part, reading some of the posts. I found this on the Canon USA
site when I went there. I don't know how to let Canon Rumors admins in on this. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248093419a

So I guess it's official, the 70D is announced and will be available in September. I think it will be a good seller for Canon and a good camera to buy my wife as she is used to a swivel screen and shooting live view handheld on her Olympus C7070 wide zoom. 18-135 mm lens that I can use too, as she will be using some of my lenses and filters. I will have to get her to use the viewfinder when using the 70-200 F4 IS USM with the 1.4 Extender ll.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> scrappydog said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...




No they shouldn't "just to please him". They should be improving sensor quality across their range because the competition and market warrants it. Even amateurs are more educated these days and are demanding better and better image quality and they are getting it. Canon is in the business of making imaging products and to continue to be successful in that market, they should be innovating and raising the bar across their entire product line. So HELL YES!, they should be making better products all the time. I buy Canon for three main reasons 1. No one has a better range of lenses that make any sense to me. 2. I love the ergonomics of their camera bodies (they just feel better in my hands) 3. Their interface is simple, easy-to-use and is virtually the same across their line so that you could pick up almost any Canon DSLR and feel at home rather quickly. Of course there are other innovations that I love like the 600EX-RT Flashes, but aforementioned are the main three. Canon has been lazy about developing sensor technology and could and should be investing more into it. I would say their best sensor (to date) is in the 1DX. That sensor just dominates noise at higher ISO levels. Love that beast of a camera! But I think that similar kind of performance should be trickling down throughout the entire range. Let's hope we'll see some of that with the new 70D.


----------

